

Ask HN: Anyone want to build a Bitcoin Exchange with me? - caruana

I live in the Cayman Islands ... so offshore and tax free for the exchange!
======
mgl
Drop us a line at contact@codedose.com - we released an online trading
platform for physical gold, so security is our daily thing!

------
shawnk
What kind of help are you looking for?

------
logjam
>...so offshore and tax free....

Please find something more socially responsible to do with your time.

~~~
caruana
Please don't push your socially responsible expectations onto other people.

